# Surface Pro2



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Figured id get a better answer if i ask the question in the proper section. Looking to put Surface Pro2 to PC-100USB to AC EQX to amps. Is this a good idea to have good sq out of the tablet?


----------



## RayBob (Sep 10, 2012)

I would use the $45 Hifimediy Saber and buy a used MS-8 to feed your amps, which can be found around $300 in great condition. You will be much happier with the sound for the same money.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## wilcofaniam (Feb 6, 2014)

GL, I'm curious to see how ths goes,
I just got a Surface RT and started researching its capabilities.


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

I looked into those also, but I chose a nexus 7 for a couple of reasons. The first one being the lack of a SPDIF out on the surface. The size makes it hard to install, and there is a lot more software for the nexus 7 geared towards in car installation than there is for any PC. Most of the programs for tablets are designed to be simple and easy to use, but its not like that for PCs.


----------

